# Best means of killing mink in a country with stupid gun laws



## Rowan Gliori (Sep 7, 2010)

OK, need some advice here, we have a bit of a mink explosion on my local sea-trout (sea-run brownies) river. As the water's been low a lot lately, the fish are really vulnerable to predation from these vicious little interlopers, and we need to get shot of them. Shooting's problematic, due to both the stupidly restrictive gun licensing situation here (otherwise I'd be down with a Ruger 1022 semiauto with a sound moderator straight away) and the presence of a public footpath all the way along the water. So, trapping seems to be the only option. 
Any advice?


----------



## Native87 (Sep 7, 2010)

#110 or 120 Conibear bodygripper traps. Read up a bit on trapping mink and you are set. It will mainly consist of digging a "pocket" or hole back in the bank along the minks trails, baiting it and placeing a few drops of lure there then place the trap over the hole and when the mink tries to get the bait BAM. The Conibear kills it. Good Luck and check your laws there. If they are in season you MAY be able to make a dollar or two from the pelts.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Sep 7, 2010)

Native87 said:


> #110 or 120 Conibear bodygripper traps. Read up a bit on trapping mink and you are set. It will mainly consist of digging a "pocket" or hole back in the bank along the minks trails, baiting it and placeing a few drops of lure there then place the trap over the hole and when the mink tries to get the bait BAM. The Conibear kills it. Good Luck and check your laws there. If they are in season you MAY be able to make a dollar or two from the pelts.



I can second that...


----------



## Rowan Gliori (Sep 20, 2010)

*can get round that one...*



Native87 said:


> #110 or 120 Conibear bodygripper traps. Read up a bit on trapping mink and you are set. It will mainly consist of digging a "pocket" or hole back in the bank along the minks trails, baiting it and placeing a few drops of lure there then place the trap over the hole and when the mink tries to get the bait BAM. The Conibear kills it. Good Luck and check your laws there. If they are in season you MAY be able to make a dollar or two from the pelts.


Cheers for the tip sir! Regarding selling them, I'll make a lot more by turning them into rainbow trout lures, hundreds per pelt at £1.50 each, laws be ****ed. I think a "kill" trap's a lot more humane, the live traps we are encouraged to use here merely cause more distress, and the animal ends up just as dead.


----------



## biggenius29 (Sep 20, 2010)

Mink are very hard to bait.

Do a search on the book "Bottom Edge Mink trapping" Or some veriation of it. But it is called the Bottom Edge set. I forgot the author. 

It is by far the most productive mink set I have ever set.

I am not very good at explaining, and it takes a picture to really lay it out there. But if you do a search for that set you will nail those buggers.


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 20, 2010)

No "trapping" talk of any kind in this forum... sorry fellas...

Thread closed...

Gary


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 20, 2010)

Air rifle? Those have came a long way in reguards to power.


----------

